# Paramount Filming Special Feature for Star Trek VI Blu-ray Release



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Go check this out folks: http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=2151


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

KHAAAAAAAAAAAA... whoops, wrong movie 

GENERAL CHAAAAAAAAAAAANG!

Seriously, this is an odd addition to the movie. Follow the link to find out more.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Star Trek on Blu ray will be nice....as for the other custom feature......hmmmmm...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I hope they BD-Live it...I have these on VHS and never opted for the DVDs. With them on BD I'm going to be all over it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I hope they BD-Live it...I have these on VHS and never opted for the DVDs. With them on BD I'm going to be all over it.


I know when they remastered the TV series on HD DVD...it turned out fantastic.

Any trekkie will want the movies on Blu Ray...the clean HD video and latest audio along with it makes it a no-brainer.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I know when they remastered the TV series on HD DVD...it turned out fantastic.
> 
> Any trekkie will want the movies on Blu Ray...the clean HD video and latest audio along with it makes it a no-brainer.


Well then, for a guy like me, I'm suited for it.


----------

